# Updated my website with a cool mp3 player



## sherief83 (Jul 5, 2012)

check it out. www.sheriefmusic.com

its from http://www.podsnack.com/

I Paid $19 to get it embedded instead of uploading to my website every time. Hopefully it will work out!


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice, as your music is!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Gunther!


----------

